# Looking to upgrade to good (better) speaker system ($500-$1500)



## HTSmember (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello!

I have no technical issues with my current speakers (Fronts: Pioneer SP-BS41-LR | Center: Pioneer SP-C21 | Rear: Pioneer SP-BS21-LR | Wire Gauge: 14 AWG). The Pioneers AJ were my first (level entry) HT speakers on the limited budget I had back then.

Now I am simply looking for a neutral to slightly "bright" sound (better) audio experience from speakers that is compatible with a Denon X3300W and 14 AWG wires. I use my HT for movies and gaming in a small room (800 ft³+ 54 ft³ corner door space).

I am interested in speakers that are sealed or front port, bookshelf/satellite, not floorstanding.

I am keeping my subwoofer SVS PC12-NSD.

So far I narrowed down my choices of speaker setups I am looking at.

For now, which of these configurations would be the top for HT/gaming on my Denon X3300W?

Ascend:
HTM-200 SE x 5
$773

RSL:
CG23 x 3
CG3 x 2
$870

NHT:
C-LCR x 1
C-1 x 4
$1200

KEF:
Q650C x 1
Q100 x 4
$1250


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

If you're after a bit of high end sparkle the Ascend and RSL are probably out as they use soft dome tweeters. Typically speakers using those will have a smoother top end, with a bit less sizzle. The NHT's have an aluminum dome, while the KEF uses their Uni-Q driver, so of the 4 listed those are the most likely to give you a little intensity up top.


----------

